# I can't do without Dimcl...!



## cheshire

Happy 3000 posts, Dimcl, my mentor! 

A day never passes without reading your posts, 
Your help is like a guiding star in the night sky,
For migrating birds from South to North,
Who deserves better than you
to dedicate this rhyme-less little poem to!


----------



## _forumuser_

Happy 3000 Dimcl! You are a great asset of the EO forum!


----------



## Nunty

My goodness? Already?
Once again, thank you for your great contribution to this forum.


----------



## Siberia

HI D a big congrats from the deep west of UK!!!!!!


----------



## AngelEyes

*Congratulations, Dimcl.*​ 



I really enjoy reading your posts.​ 


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## 94kittycat

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!* (Sorry, I'm a bit late...)


----------



## mimi2

My dear Dimcl.
Congratulations!
Thank you very much for helping me.


----------



## Joelline

Hi Dimcl, 

A belated, but warm congratulations!  I always learn from and enjoy your posts.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Many congratulations Dimcl.  I very much enjoy your posts.

Best wishes,

Thomas


----------



## nichec

Count me in!!!!! 
I can't live without Dimcl either


----------



## roxcyn

Happy happy joy joy!

Congratulations, D dog 

Pablo


----------



## Trisia

Heh, almost 1000 posts later... eagerly awaiting your next postiversary , I must join the line of people saying they can't do without Dimcl.
Actually, I think your posts have a special characteristic - they tend to close a thread, since they're so helpful and smart, there's b/rarely anything left to say.

Congratulations!


----------



## quietdandelion

Congratulations ,Dimcl, on your 3K.
I never see your names and posts without thinking of an American friend of mine. Elder Pearce is his name as he's a missionary with Mormmon Church. He's so kind, loving, and pious that all of us loves him very much. It's sad that he has gone back to America.
Luckily, you remind me of him, so it seems that he never leaves us.
Kind Dimcl, I love and respect you always.


Best regards,

QD


----------



## Dimcl

Thank you to everyone for their kindness in remembering me on my 3,000 posts.  I'm slightly embarrassed to say this, but I hadn't seen this thread before and wasn't even aware that there was such a thing as a "postiversary" until Trisia pointed it out to me.  I guess I've just been too enthralled by my involvement in the forum to branch out and find out what else is available!

I love the opportunity to participate and learn from this forum and the idea that we're all learning from each other, wherever we may be, is what makes it so wonderful.

My very best wishes to all of you.


----------

